# Tru C2 amplifier



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

This was a very nice amp that's no longer in production. Build quality was top notch, with heavy binding posts and a nice independent gain knob for each side. The wood logo plate was also a nice touch. No cheap plastic integrated connectors here. All the connectors were securely fastened to the chassis.

I believe the rated power was 80x2. This amp uses t03 output devices. Sound quality was good, as in flat response and low distortion. No turn on or off noises, and very quiet operation.

If you can find one at a good price, I highly recommend purchasing it. The amp should provide reliable power and low noise for years to come.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Tru C1 amplifier*

I'm pretty sure that is a C-2  The C-1 is "100x2" and looks like a short copper TO3-4.x.

If it is a c2, here's a pic of the inside:









Have you done any actual measurements? I'm curious as to what the actual power output is.

I compared mine "unscientifically and completely subjectively" with 2 different ppi 2075AM's, a zapco z300c2, and a zapco studio150 (all 75x2), and it had more magic amp juice than any of them. It is shinier, too.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Lol thanks... It was years ago that I owned it and couldn't remember the model#. Nice pic too!


----------

